# Newbie looking for help. All assistance needed but for this post mainly need help with my Epson wf-7620 and the ink system. 16x20 hotronix press, cric



## beerbellyshirt (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello I'm a new member, sorry if I did not post in the right section, I'm new to all this. Let me start off by saying thank you for any input. I would appritiate any feedback and advice, as a newbie I'm still trying to learn as much as possible. Anyway let me dive right in....
I just purchased a 16x20 hotronix auto clam, Epson wg-7620 printer, and a circuit air 2 cutter...
I've been researching for a year or so. I think I have a basic understanding but now that the equipment is here and ready to go I have a few questions that popped up... First off does anyone know the ink that comes with the Epson wf 7620? And is it good to use on tshirts? I plan on upgrading to a CISS system, from my research I'm leaning towards a CISS from cobra and plan on using pigment ink. But is the original ink ok to use for the first couple test shirts? And one main problum I've been trying to research is the cleaning of the Epson 7620 printer, I've read to run the printer at least every two days and print a full page to keep the ink from drying and causing issues. I thought running the printer every other day wouldn't be a big deal but now that I have the printer I read more and more of how costly it is. One post said the ink cartridges will only print 5 or so large full color pages and be out of ink, is this true? Any other way to keep the ink running smoothly? And is the CISS the best option for me or is there refillable cartridges that would be better for now?I would really love to hear from some of the more experienced people on here. 
What would you recommend for someone in my position? Is pigment ink the way to go with the equipment I have? I'm mainly looking to print tshirts using the printer and vinyl with my cricut cutter.... Just looking to start... I'm probably not goin to sell any items for a few months I'm mainly looking to play around and print shirts for myself and my kids and get some experience before I get anywhere close to selling anything. 
Anyway thanks in advance for helping me out! There is so much to learn in this biz, I'm just looking to dip my feet in, I know there's so much to learn but I'm really exited and so are my kids! I have two boys, 11 and 3, and a girl who's 6, there just so happy they think there dads gonna be able to make them cool shirts with sponge bob, blaze, umi-zoomi, ect... Just to be able to do that would make me so happy!!! Even if the biz part don't pan out the way I wanted I would be happy just to see the little ones face when I pull out that freshly pressed sponge bob shirt!!! Anyway sorry to make such a huge first post, any help I would be so greatfull for! Thanks so much!


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Wow, lots of words...
The WF-7620 ships with pigment ink. It will work fine.
Cobra ink is good ink and I have used it for over a year
You do need to print every few days or the print heads could clog 
Don't try to sell Spongebob shirts unless you get a licensing agreement with them

Depending on how much volume you are going to do, you might want to consider refillable cartridges instead of CISS, as the cost of the ink is the same.


----------



## beerbellyshirt (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the help! Do you prefer any pacific refillable cartridges? Does cobra sell refillable cartridges? And what is a good place to get pigment ink? For right now I'm just printing a small amount, no need for a cis system, but would still like a good ink and if you know of a good refillable cartridge I would really appritiate it! As far as spong bob goes... Lol... I deff won't be selling any! That's the last thing I need is a copyright infringement case! Anyway thanks so much for your help! Hey one more question, I was just wondering what computer your using? I've researched this a lot but I can't find any info on what computers people are using. Can I use any old computer or is there a certain amount or ram I need? I know nothing about computers either so I would appritiate any help I could get! Thanks so much!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

good work John plowing through that wall o' text

beerbelly try a few 'enters' to breakup your text to make it easier on older eyes

i use inkjetcarts.us and have been very happy with them
good reviews on their inks/carts/cis
and they have excellent info on their site (video and text tutorials)

i have not used cobra, but they too get good reviews

have fun!


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

beerbellyshirt said:


> Thanks for the help! Do you prefer any pacific refillable cartridges? Does cobra sell refillable cartridges? And what is a good place to get pigment ink? For right now I'm just printing a small amount, no need for a cis system, but would still like a good ink and if you know of a good refillable cartridge I would really appritiate it! As far as spong bob goes... Lol... I deff won't be selling any! That's the last thing I need is a copyright infringement case! Anyway thanks so much for your help! Hey one more question, I was just wondering what computer your using? I've researched this a lot but I can't find any info on what computers people are using. Can I use any old computer or is there a certain amount or ram I need? I know nothing about computers either so I would appritiate any help I could get! Thanks so much!


I have a lot of computers (that is my day job), but for the most part, they are Windows 10 with at least 8 GB of RAM. You probably do not need more than that, but it will depend on the size of the image files you work with. I use Adobe Photoshop Elements most of the time for my graphics, but do occasionally use other programs, such as Sketchbook Pro (Autodesk) and Qimage (for printing).


----------

